# Vizsla... Similar Breeds



## Wakeskater06 (May 21, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I recently moved to a new location to start a job, and am looking at getting a companion to join me. Everytime I start searching for a breed, I keep returning back to Vizslas. However, I want to keep my options open.

I am looking for an athletic dog that I can take out for runs with me. I would also like a dog that I can train to be good with a frisbee. Since I am living by myself in a one bedroom house, I am looking for a dog ranging from 45-55 lbs. I also have a decent sized yard for him/her to play in. My hometown is also near water which I will be visiting, and will be getting the dog used to water. One of the main characteristics attracting me to Vizslas is the fact that they are willing to go out and excercise, or curl up to watch TV.

Does anyone have other suggestions for a type of breed that might fit this category as well? Like I said I do not want to make a decision without getting further information.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Wakeskater06 said:


> One of the main characteristics attracting me to Vizslas is the fact that they are willing to go out and excercise, or curl up to watch TV./QUOTE]
> 
> Vizslak are high energy and high need. They are very velcro-dog, and must have their exercise and emotional needs met or you can end up with some serious behavior problems. They are a hunting breed to the core, and I would change your sentence to read "they are willing to go out and exercise and THEN curl up to watch TV. One thing needs to happen before the other one will! They are very athletic, and I know one that can get on top of her owner's fridge if there is something there that she would like...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

From those I have known, they're very soft and sensitive, even just a frown or a cranky owner (even if the owner isn't mad at the dog) can make them shut down.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If you want a high energy dog to be active with, you're going to end up with a high energy dog. Meaning, most of the dogs that really want to go all day running, hiking, swimming etc, HAVE to have that kind of exercise regularly. If you are up for it though, here are some ideas:
Chesapeake bay Retriever, flat-coated retriever, pointer, greyhound (probably the quietest when inside, many available through rescue groups), rhodesian ridgeback (also generally calm inside when exercised well), coonhounds (common in shelters in the south)


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

The Weimaraner is similar. They have sleek hair, floppy ears, docked tail are hunting dogs. They aren't quite as sensitive. I've heard that when a Vizsla is spooked by something it can take a very long time to get them over the fear. Weimaraners are bigger that Viszlas, but the females can be around 55 pounds. They are a velcro breed- they live to be with you and will follow you everywhere. That can lead to separation anxiety if they aren't conditioned at a young age to be alone sometimes. They are also very active and need to be mentally and physically stimulated. One difference from Viszlas is that they have a protective streak.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I started to put Weims on the list, but while I have only met a few, every single one has been hyperactive and neurotic. Now, obviously that could be due to training, these weren't like owners I knew or anything, but it wasn't a good sign to me.

and, I know you asked about breeds and there's nothing wrong with (and many benefits of) getting a dog from a good breeder. However, it sounds like you will be living alone and working. So I'm going to suggest a shelter dog or rescue (purebreds do end up in rescue, for example the greyhounds I mentioned above) for more than one reason: 1- instant activity companion since dogs should not be running on hard surfaces/on leash until they are full grown at about 18 months for a med-large breed; 2- probably housetrained which will make like SO much easier if you work a regular 8 hour a day kinda job out of the home; 3- you will get a fully vaccinated and spayed/neutered dog which means you can start going outside etc right away without worrying about parvo and such and of course, there are some financial savings in general.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Shell said:


> If you want a high energy dog to be active with, you're going to end up with a high energy dog. Meaning, most of the dogs that really want to go all day running, hiking, swimming etc, HAVE to have that kind of exercise regularly. If you are up for it though, here are some ideas:
> Chesapeake bay Retriever, flat-coated retriever, pointer, greyhound (probably the quietest when inside, many available through rescue groups), rhodesian ridgeback (also generally calm inside when exercised well), coonhounds (common in shelters in the south)


Contrary to popular opinion, Greyhounds are not high energy. I would not recommend a Greyhound for someone who wants a running partner or a frisbee dog. Greyhounds are generally very lazy.


----------



## raddatz62 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have been having this same type of problem. In fact, I am between a Vizsla or a Greyhoud. I am really attracted to the Vizsla breed for this color and affection and want to play. However, I will be living in an apartment alone next year and have been looking for a breed that is protective and affectionate but active outdoors while still willing to relax indoors. As well I am between getting a puppy or an adult. I would like to get a puppy but the veterinary costs of vaccinations and neutering are a bit high. If anyone is willing to sway me one way or another I would appreciate it too!


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

a little over your size requirement, but don't overlook ridgebacks. they need exercise but won't take the initiative about getting it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

raddatz62 said:


> I have been having this same type of problem. In fact, I am between a Vizsla or a Greyhoud. I am really attracted to the Vizsla breed for this color and affection and want to play. However, I will be living in an apartment alone next year and have been looking for a breed that is protective and affectionate but active outdoors while still willing to relax indoors. As well I am between getting a puppy or an adult. I would like to get a puppy but the veterinary costs of vaccinations and neutering are a bit high. If anyone is willing to sway me one way or another I would appreciate it too!


All the Vizslak I've known were neurotic, scaredy dogs. But I have no idea where they came from. I'm sure that a good breeder will produce more stable dogs, so if you get a puppy from a breeder make sure you meet their dogs and see what kind of temperments they produce. If you get an adult you should be able to tell the dog's temperment pretty quickly after spending some time with him/her.

If vet bills are going to be a problem, are you sure now is the best time to get a dog? There may be an emergency or other unforeseen expenses, and it would be a shame if you couldn't afford to get your dog the help needed. It might be better to wait until your financial situation is different.


----------



## raddatz62 (Dec 9, 2011)

I can sport the money for an emergency and I have family who are willing to help. But a puppy, I can't pay the cost of all vaccinations and neutering, espeically at my vet. Great facility and a little pricy but I'd rather pay for quality care. I actually decided that I am going to adopt an adult and I live a relatively laid back lifestyle. As for any other expenses, I have them budgeted into my plan for next year.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

raddatz62 said:


> I have been having this same type of problem. In fact, I am between a Vizsla or a Greyhoud. I am really attracted to the Vizsla breed for this color and affection and want to play. However, I will be living in an apartment alone next year and have been looking for a breed that is protective and affectionate but active outdoors while still willing to relax indoors. As well I am between getting a puppy or an adult. I would like to get a puppy but the veterinary costs of vaccinations and neutering are a bit high. If anyone is willing to sway me one way or another I would appreciate it too!


As long as, like Willowy says, you can afford regular and emergency vet bills, I think a rescue greyhound could be a good choice. They come in many colors, you can often find young adults (1-3 years old) in breed rescues and they are large enough to appear protective/look like a deterrent. Your upfront cost will be low and you can get a pet health insurance plan to cover large emergency expenses if you feel like you can't fund a savings account for it right away. The ones I've met were affectionate with their owners and owner's friends, I never really saw how they were with strangers.


----------



## raddatz62 (Dec 9, 2011)

That's why I want to adopt and adult because I know that the bills (other than in case of emergency) are going to be relatively low for just boosters and heartworm/flea medication and I can get considerable discounts on those at my local pet store. I have taken A LOT into consideration about choosing the right breed for my situation and costs. I am glad that there are so many concerned and honest pet owners out there who want to make sure that not only theirs but adopted animals are taken care of properly. Working in a shelter I have seen too people surrender their animals because they can't take care of them because of finances or moving and I refuse to ever be that person. I am glad that I joined this forum!


----------



## Hillswei (Dec 2, 2011)

If you are planning to go the Vizsla route do LOADS of research, chat to breeders,meet a couple of actual dogs ,as both the Weimaraner and Vizsla are high maintenance They need to be trained,exercised both mentally and physically and have got to be a big part of your life otherwise you will end up with a miserable,neurotic and destructive 65lb companion. I have owned and bred weimaraners previously and absolutely adore the breed. Recently we did look at the vizsla as another option as they are smaller and we now live on a smaller block of land but they are big softies and you need to very be careful in your training and discipline as you don't want to destroy their spirit.We decided to stick with what we know and are awaiting our new Weim pup in the New Year.
Getting a dog from a shelter would avoid all the usual puppy drama-house training,chewing etc BUT most Weims and probably Vizsla's are dumped in shelters because their owners couldn't cope with them or their demands. You might have to spend ages trying to undo the damage done by previous uncaring owners. Sorry I sound very negative Weimaraners and Vizsla's are fabulously rewarding and make wonderful pets if you have the time and energy to put into them, unfortunately many prospective owners get sucked in by their good looks and don't understand their personalties. Good luck in your search


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Hillswei said:


> If you are planning to go the Vizsla route do LOADS of research, chat to breeders,meet a couple of actual dogs ,as both the Weimaraner and Vizsla are high maintenance They need to be trained,exercised both mentally and physically and have got to be a big part of your life otherwise you will end up with a miserable,neurotic and destructive 65lb companion. I have owned and bred weimaraners previously and absolutely adore the breed. Recently we did look at the vizsla as another option as they are smaller and we now live on a smaller block of land but they are big softies and you need to very be careful in your training and discipline as you don't want to destroy their spirit.We decided to stick with what we know and are awaiting our new Weim pup in the New Year.
> Getting a dog from a shelter would avoid all the usual puppy drama-house training,chewing etc BUT most Weims and probably Vizsla's are dumped in shelters because their owners couldn't cope with them or their demands. You might have to spend ages trying to undo the damage done by previous uncaring owners. Sorry I sound very negative Weimaraners and Vizsla's are fabulously rewarding and make wonderful pets if you have the time and energy to put into them, unfortunately many prospective owners get sucked in by their good looks and don't understand their personalties. Good luck in your search


I agree. Vizsla'a are beautiful dogs. However know what you are getting into. I work for a vet and we had a Vizsla breeder who use to bring in her dogs. I do not know if she breeds anymore but, she had a dual champion dog 
http://www.miravizslas.com/Stormin Norman.htm
Her puppies were beautiful, great temperments and wonderful working dogs. I know that Norman is gone. But he left behind a great bloodline. If you decide on a Vizsla look for his lines. (She sold pups all over the world.)


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Shell said:


> I started to put Weims on the list, but while I have only met a few, every single one has been hyperactive and neurotic. Now, obviously that could be due to training, these weren't like owners I knew or anything, but it wasn't a good sign to me.


Well bred Weims are great dogs, but can also be high energy to the point that insufficient exercise can make for weird behavior issues. Few people need such a dynamo as a long legged hunting breed to go out running with. Something much lower to the ground, like a Beagle or a Springer, can still run a human into the dirt without breathing hard. Unless you are an elite marathoner, almost any non-obese dog can keep up. Most dogs will adapt to the level of activity you set for them.


----------

